# A Moment Of Silence (My cruncher died)



## BarbaricSoul (May 17, 2020)

Well after about 11-12 years of use (past 8 in my cruncher rig), my PC Power and Cooling PSU gave up the ghost. And it looks like it took at least the motherboard with it. Hooked up another PSU, and when I push the button, absolutely nothing. I've thought about replacing it a few times in the past couple years, but never got around to doing it. Too late now.

edit: I've had it for 11-12 years, not 13-14. But I did buy it used.


----------



## freeagent (May 17, 2020)

RIP

It’s always sad. I feel your pain. I have a P8Z77-V that has a weird uefi bug that causes it to not see hdds and lose CPU multi and memory strap control. Reflashing usually fixes it, but not this time. The kids lost their pc as I took over my x58 again.

I just poured a little tea out for your system.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 17, 2020)

Goodbye old friend....


----------



## alexeft (May 17, 2020)

What was the power rating of your PSU? What was the power draw of your system?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 17, 2020)

it was a PC Power and Cooling Turbo Cool 860. Rated for 860 watts. In it's day, it was regarded as one of, if not the best PSU available. As for the systems power draw. Heh, I couldn't tell you. It's specs are in my system specs as Barbs Cruncher #2. Very minor OC, like 3.1 GHz. Video card was running stock.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 17, 2020)

Most likely around a 100 watts.  It wasn't the load, it was time that killed it.


----------



## alexeft (May 17, 2020)

Yet there are so many electronic devices that last for decades! Such a pity!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 17, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Most likely around a 100 watts.  It wasn't the load, it was time that killed it.



the PSU was from 2007 going by looking up old reviews. 13 years. Building the crunching rig just came up in my FB memories this week. 8 years ago this week, the computer with the PSU in it started crunching 24/7.


----------



## Antykain (May 17, 2020)

Sorry about your loss @BarbaricSoul ..  I feel your pain, and you have my condolences.  

I lost a Corsair HX850 (1st gen) which I bought back in 2009 about 2 months ago..  Was my first 'fully' modular PSU I purchased over 11 years ago.  The HX850 was being used on my i7-4790k cruncher and EVGA 780 Classy folder at the time of it's death.  Lucky, all the components were safe and not effected by it's failure.  

I already had a EVGA Supernova 850 P2 80+ Plat in waiting for another build I was working on.. so, I guess it worked out.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 17, 2020)

On the other hand, the 1156 CPU's were not know for their efficiency and yours was only doing around 3,700 PPD (my 2600Ks were doing 6,000+) and that PSU, being an older design was terribly inefficient at that low wattage draw, maybe around 70%.
My Ryxen 1700 (from the efficiency thread | Seasonic G-450 | Ryzen 7 1700 + GTX 460| 1 SSD | 135 watts(from the wall) | 20,761PPD |153.79 | Mint 18.1 XFCE | OET/HSTB only ) used to get that, but the lousy projects that are available now have pushed that PPD average down to about 12,000.


----------



## Chrispy_ (May 17, 2020)

F


----------



## Boatvan (May 18, 2020)

It served and gave its life for the betterment of us all. Rest in power crunching machine!


----------



## phill (May 18, 2020)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Well after about 11-12 years of use (past 8 in my cruncher rig), my PC Power and Cooling PSU gave up the ghost. And it looks like it took at least the motherboard with it. Hooked up another PSU, and when I push the button, absolutely nothing. I've thought about replacing it a few times in the past couple years, but never got around to doing it. Too late now.
> 
> edit: I've had it for 11-12 years, not 13-14. But I did buy it used.


What an outstanding piece of hardware then   Those PC Power and Cooling PSUs where great units..  I had a few and a bad experience with a fan controller with one which took out the PSU and saved all of the hardware otherwise.. so I have to thank it for that  

It's a great shame it's passed on, but hopefully now you can build another super cruncher and hopefully it will last another 12 years or more


----------



## alexeft (May 18, 2020)

Ok, we all thank the old psu for the betterment of us all. On to a new unit.

I propose you get a seasonic titanium unit. They have 12 year warranties and they more than make up for their cost in 24/7 crunchers.

I hope you will not find it financially difficult though.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 19, 2020)

phill said:


> It's a great shame it's passed on, but hopefully now you can build another super cruncher and hopefully it will last another 12 years or more



More like upgrade my 3930k to a 10900k (depending on actual independent reviews and it's cooling requirements) and set the 3930k as a 24/7 cruncher (which it pretty much already is)


----------



## thesmokingman (May 19, 2020)

BarbaricSoul said:


> edit: I've had it for 11-12 years, not 13-14. But I did buy it used.



You pushed it way far.


----------



## phill (May 21, 2020)

BarbaricSoul said:


> More like upgrade my 3930k to a 10900k (depending on actual independent reviews and it's cooling requirements) and set the 3930k as a 24/7 cruncher (which it pretty much already is)


Ever fancied a Ryzen/Threadripper setup?  I'd personally think they'd offer you much better bang for buck and the crunching capabilities would be a lot stronger and cheaper I think  

Example for me is my 3900X, 1.00vcore, boosts to around 4.20GHz and pull 160w from the wall under a full WCG load for 24 threads   I can't fault it.   As it's getting warmer it's slightly warmer than before when I was testing it more so, but 55C to 60C fully loaded under an air cooler that's not properly attached I thought was pretty decent   Just my 2p worth


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 13, 2020)

the 3930k's replacement has arrived


----------



## Chrispy_ (Dec 13, 2020)

phill said:


> Ever fancied a Ryzen/Threadripper setup?  I'd personally think they'd offer you much better bang for buck and the crunching capabilities would be a lot stronger and cheaper I think
> 
> Example for me is my 3900X, 1.00vcore, boosts to around 4.20GHz and pull 160w from the wall under a full WCG load for 24 threads   I can't fault it.   As it's getting warmer it's slightly warmer than before when I was testing it more so, but 55C to 60C fully loaded under an air cooler that's not properly attached I thought was pretty decent   Just my 2p worth


Can't fault that logic. We stopped buying 1950X and started buying 3950X instead. Unless you need the memory bandwidth (we don't) the 3950X was better in every regard.
It's not like the intel options are terrible either but they don't have the same IPC, efficiency, or core-counts that you can get with AMD so they kind of stop making sense financially at 8 cores unless there are other factors that weight it in your favour.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 13, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> unless there are other factors that weight it in your favour.



Like not being able to find a AMD 5000 CPU for sale anywhere, and not having the time to sit online searching for one day in and day out until I do eventually find one or say F it and buy one for a 50% or more mark up? the 10850k will serve me just fine for plenty of years

Well I was just gifted a 500 gb M2 SSD to go with the new CPU/MB, so it'll be tuesday at the earliest before I get the new stuff up and running.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Dec 14, 2020)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Like not being able to find a AMD 5000 CPU for sale anywhere, and not having the time to sit online searching for one day in and day out until I do eventually find one or say F it and buy one for a 50% or more mark up? the 10850k will serve me just fine for plenty of years


The 10850K will be fine, Just curious why you chose it over a readily available 3900X/x570 which would have been faster, cheaper, and more power efficient. It all depends on availability and pricing but I'd imagine that 10850K+Z490 isn't far off the cost of 3950X. For crunching that would be a no-brainer, but if you're also gaming or doing something specifically AVX512 then the Intel makes sense.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 14, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> The 10850K will be fine, Just curious why you chose it over a readily available 3900X/x570 which would have been faster, cheaper, and more power efficient. It all depends on availability and pricing but I'd imagine that 10850K+Z490 isn't far off the cost of 3950X. For crunching that would be a no-brainer, but if you're also gaming or doing something specifically AVX512 then the Intel makes sense.



$600 is what the upgrade total cost was. 3900X are out of stock in my area. The 3900X that I see as available are in the $600 price range. Best Buy had what I got in stock and on sale. $429 for the CPU and $150 for the board, and I got $70 credit for opening a BB CC account. And yes, I do game with it also.

And thinking about it, I may be a _little_ partial to Intel CPUs.  My experience with Intel since my Q9650 has been very satisfactory to say the least. I'm not against getting a AMD system, I actually have a Ryzen 5 2400g system here. I just don't really have a use (other than crunching) or room for more than one desktop right now.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Dec 14, 2020)

BarbaricSoul said:


> $600 is what the upgrade total cost was. 3900X are out of stock in my area. The 3900X that I see as available are in the $600 price range. Best Buy had what I got in stock and on sale. $429 for the CPU and $150 for the board, and I got $70 credit for opening a BB CC account. And yes, I do game with it also.
> 
> And thinking about it, I may be a _little_ partial to Intel CPUs.  My experience with Intel since my Q9650 has been very satisfactory to say the least. I'm not against getting a AMD system, I actually have a Ryzen 5 2400g system here. I just don't really have a use (other than crunching) or room for more than one desktop right now.


Ah there you go. 3900X and 3950X in abundant supply here - the 3900X is discounted quite nicely too.

I had a Q9650. That was probably the CPU that I've held onto longest in the last 25 years because Core2 was epic.


----------

